

Help Us Save Wifi - ekianjo
https://jxself.org/savewifi.shtml

======
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10168446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10168446)

~~~
Lord_Nightmare
Very interesting comment at the linked article there:

Martin: "In the EU, we already lost the case. Any free software based radio
(DD-WRT, CyanogenMod, Debian on WiFi- or GSM-enabled devices etc. with free,
replacable drivers) will be illegal from 2016-06-13 on according to
[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Funkregulierung-
Angri...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Funkregulierung-Angriff-auf-
alternative-Software-2803189.html) (German)"

------
stuaxo
It's like an immutable law - wherever general purpose computing arises,
companies and government will collude to try and regulate it out of existence.

~~~
toyg
To be fair, this is a real problem. The radio space is not unlimited and is
regulated for practical reasons; until those practical reasons exists,
regulations will have to exist. If somebody openly flaunts them, that's a
problem for everyone; harsher regulations might not be the answer, but you
can't just ignore the fact that there is a question to address.

This is nothing at all like dmca / piracy / net neutrality, where the only
motives were commercial.

~~~
calgoo
We could also do with more liberated freqencies so we don't have to do
everything in the same damn range! I believe that most commercial space should
be opened up, you could still have licensed ones, but open to anyone who gets
a $50 license or similar instead of the stupid system that exists now.

Sorry about the mini-rant, i just get so angry every time i see a big range
assigned to some company X or Y just because they can spend millions on
dinning the people that makes the choices.

